# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  CDC: Coronavirus Fatality Rate 0.26%, 8-15x Lower than Estimates

## Knightkore

CDC: Coronavirus Fatality Rate 0.26%, 8-15x Lower than Estimates


Data from the U.S. Centers of Disease Control and  Prevention (CDC) suggests that the novel coronaviruss true fatality  rate in the United States, which takes into account mild and  asymptomatic cases, stands at 0.26 percent, about eight to 15 times  lower than earlier mortality rate estimates of between two and four  percent, which prompted the lockdowns.
 However, the true (or infection) mortality rate is more than double the flus 0.1 percent.
   The case (or crude) fatality rate only takes into account confirmed coronavirus cases, excluding people with mild or no symptoms that do not require medical attention.
 Meanwhile, the infection fatality rate (IFR) accounts  for the estimated number of mild and asymptomatic cases. It tends to be  lower than the crude fatality ratio because it shows that more people  have contracted the virus without dying.
 The 0.26 percent mortality rate (about three in 1,000) linked to  COVID-19, the disease produced by the coronavirus, is lower than the  death rate predicted by the infamous Imperial College report and other  assessments that prompted the lockdowns across America.
  Using data contained in a CDC report, last reviewed on May 20, Daniel Horowitz, a senior editor at Conservative Review (CR), noted in an editorial this month:
For the first time, the CDC has attempted to offer a real  estimate of the overall death rate for COVID-19, and under its most  likely scenario, the number is 0.26%. Officials estimate a 0.4% fatality  rate among those who are symptomatic and project a 35% rate of  asymptomatic cases among those infected, which drops the overall  infection fatality rate (IFR) to just 0.26%  almost exactly  where Stanford researchers pegged it a month ago.
 
 Ultimately, we might find out that the IFR is even lower because numerous studies and hard counts of confined populations have  shown a much higher percentage of asymptomatic cases. Simply adjusting  for a 50% asymptomatic rate would drop their fatality rate to 0.2%   exactly the rate of fatality Dr. John Ionnidis of Stanford University projected.Breitbart News and other analysts verified Horowitzs calculations.
 'Nuff Said.. pic.twitter.com/0nZsydNHNb
  Ethical Skeptic ☀ (@EthicalSkeptic) May 22, 2020The CDC data is consistent with other assessments. By now, multiple  studies from Europe, Japan, and the U.S. all suggest that the overall  fatality rate is far lower than early estimates, perhaps below 0.1 to  0.4%, i.e., ten to forty times lower than estimates that motivated  extreme isolation, Dr. Scott Atlas, a senior fellow at Stanford  Universitys Hoover Institution, told lawmakers in early May, referring  to the infection rate.
 By taking into account mild and asymptomatic cases that were not  clinically confirmed, some health analysts have determined that COVID-19  is more widespread but less deadly than early estimates suggested.
  Health experts have noted that the faster the disease spreads and hits its peak, the fewer people will die.
 In early March, the World Health Organization (W.H.O.), a United  Nations component, explained the difference between the crude and  infection mortality rates, noting:
Mortality for COVID-19 appears higher than for influenza,  especially seasonal influenza. While the true mortality of COVID-19  will take some time to fully understand, the data we have so far  indicate that the crude mortality ratio (the number of reported deaths  divided by the reported cases) is between 3-4%, the infection mortality  rate (the number of reported deaths divided by the number of infections)  will be lower. For seasonal influenza, mortality is usually well below  0.1%.

----------

Jim Scott (05-28-2020),Quark (05-28-2020),QuaseMarco (05-28-2020),Retiredat50 (05-28-2020),RMNIXON (05-28-2020),Rutabaga (05-28-2020),Sheldonna (06-05-2020),teeceetx (05-28-2020),US Conservative (05-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

And that's if other deaths haven't been put in the same box as the China virus . I just heard on a local radio talk program that hospitals are given $390,000 for each Chinese (also known as Corvid) virus death . If that's a true figure than the possibilities of fraudulent figures have been greatly increased .

----------

Knightkore (05-28-2020),Quark (05-28-2020),Retiredat50 (05-28-2020),Rutabaga (05-28-2020),teeceetx (05-28-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> And that's if other deaths haven't been put in the same box as the China virus . I just heard on a local radio talk program that hospitals are given $390,000 for each Chinese (also known as Corvid) virus death . If that's a true figure than the possibilities of fraudulent figures have been greatly increased .


as with everything,,,just follow the money....

----------

Daily Bread (05-28-2020),Knightkore (05-28-2020),Quark (05-28-2020),Retiredat50 (05-28-2020),teeceetx (05-28-2020)

----------


## Quark

In other words, CV-19 shutdown/lockdown was a Democrat scam.

----------

Daily Bread (05-28-2020),Jim Scott (05-28-2020),Retiredat50 (05-28-2020),RMNIXON (05-28-2020),Rutabaga (05-28-2020),teeceetx (05-28-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Never let a crisis go to waste.

----------

Daily Bread (05-28-2020),Knightkore (05-28-2020),Quark (05-28-2020),Rutabaga (05-28-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

> In other words, CV-19 shutdown/lockdown was a Democrat scam.


I wouldn't say that. I would say that it was a political action required for political purposes. If Trump had done nothing each & every death would have been blamed on him. Buy lets face it everything is always blamed on him now. Early on he was a racist for closing down air traffic & the he didn't do enough to stop the virus. I feel sorry for him because anything he does is 2nd & 3rd guessed & the dems are there after the fact saying what he should have done. 

As it turn out (history will show this) nobody should have done anything except warn certain age groups & people that were in bad shape to limit contact.

----------

Knightkore (05-28-2020),Quark (05-28-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Maybe it wasn't a scam when we didn't have the data, but now the data is in.    Any continuance of the lockdown/shutdown is a scam now.  Concentrate activity on developing cures and preventions for the future.  Getting us all back on our daily routines is a large part of that effort.

And yes, Democrats, if you can't recognize or won't recognize facts when they are gathered, it is you who are the science deniers.  Own up.  It's OK to say, now that the facts are known, that past actions were overreactions.  Like the vaccine you are all waiting on, it will only sting for a moment.

----------

Jim Scott (05-28-2020),Knightkore (05-28-2020),RMNIXON (05-28-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

dinosaur (05-28-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

The great COVID panic hoax of 2020 has run its course!  :Lame: 




Don't forget these are the same "authorities" who continue to push Climate Change fears to change your behavior and take control of economies........

 :Sofa:

----------

dinosaur (05-28-2020),Jim Scott (05-28-2020),Knightkore (05-28-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Maybe it wasn't a scam when we didn't have the data, but now the data is in.    Any continuance of the lockdown/shutdown is a scam now.  Concentrate activity on developing cures and preventions for the future.  Getting us all back on our daily routines is a large part of that effort.
> 
> And yes, Democrats, if you can't recognize or won't recognize facts when they are gathered, it is you who are the science deniers.  Own up.  It's OK to say, now that the facts are known, that past actions were overreactions.  Like the vaccine you are all waiting on, it will only sting for a moment.


The Left in this country were giddy as they were certain this would hurt Trump.

Perhaps most did not understand what they were doing and just played along, but that is no excuse!

----------

dinosaur (05-28-2020),Knightkore (05-28-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> The great COVID panic hoax of 2020 has run its course! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget these are the same "authorities" who continue to push Climate Change fears to change your behavior and take control of economies........


And it cost us $3 trillion and quite possible the bank accounts and entrepreneurial wisdom of possibly 1/2 main street business in our country which will not reopen . And Democrat voters still refuse to get what kind of political party they belong to .

----------

dinosaur (05-28-2020),Jim Scott (05-28-2020),Knightkore (05-28-2020),Minds@war (06-02-2020),Rutabaga (05-28-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> And it cost us $3 trillion and quite possible the bank accounts and entrepreneurial wisdom of possibly 1/2 main street business in our country which will not reopen . And Democrat voters still refuse to get what kind of political party they belong to .


yes what the democrats have done to small, mom and pop business while simultaneously supporting the corporate mega stores is disgraceful...

----------

Daily Bread (05-28-2020),Foghorn (05-29-2020),Knightkore (05-29-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

We were told that deaths in the US could exceed 2 million.

It was based on shitty models.

The states that shut down the most actually had higher mortality.

----------

Daily Bread (06-02-2020),Knightkore (05-29-2020),Rutabaga (05-28-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> We were told that deaths in the US could exceed 2 million.
> 
> It was based on shitty models.
> 
> The states that shut down the most actually had higher mortality.




those prog geniuses did a harvard study to conclude people trapped together in confined spaces tend to pass the virus on more than those that lived in less dense areas...

they even mentioned subways/mass transit like they were some kind of geniuses for discovering that... :Geez: 


in a related study they determined bears really do shit in the woods...

----------

Foghorn (05-29-2020),Knightkore (05-29-2020),US Conservative (06-02-2020)

----------


## Foghorn

In New York virus deaths in nursing homes are among the lowest in the nation, but there's a catch.  They count nursing home deaths like Illinois counts votes.

If someone actually dies in a nursing home is is counted as a nursing home death.  But if there is time to get them to a hospital and they end up dying anyway it is counted as a hospital death, not a nursing home death.

Enron accounting at its finest.

----------

Knightkore (05-29-2020)

----------


## Fall River

Okay, let me play devil's advocate: "Follow the money", is correct.  So how many virus-related deaths have been labeled as something else so as to allow states to open for business sooner?

Just one example: Say a person had stage 1, 2, or 3 chronic kidney disease and the virus pushed them up to stage 5 which is kidney failure.  If dialysis isn't started soon enough, the patient could die and death could be attributed to kidney failure, when in reality it was the virus that accelerated their disease and their demise.  The same could happen with heart disease and/or liver disease.  

Determining the cause of death is often difficult even before the virus started because older people often have multiple health conditions.  So it's often a toss up.  If states are worried about their economy, and want to open as soon as possible, who's to say they don't have some influence to understate the number of coronavirus deaths?

Having said that, I live in Florida and I'm glad we are open for business.

----------



----------


## Knightkore

> Okay, let me play devil's advocate: "Follow the money", is correct.  So how many virus-related deaths have been labeled as something else so as to allow states to open for business sooner?
> 
> Just one example: Say a person had stage 1, 2, or 3 chronic kidney disease and the virus pushed them up to stage 5 which is kidney failure.  If dialysis isn't started soon enough, the patient could die and death could be attributed to kidney failure, when in reality it was the virus that accelerated their disease and their demise.  The same could happen with heart disease and/or liver disease.  
> 
> Determining the cause of death is often difficult even before the virus started because older people often have multiple health conditions.  So it's often a toss up.  If states are worried about their economy, and want to open as soon as possible, who's to say they don't have some influence to understate the number of coronavirus deaths?
> 
> Having said that, I live in Florida and I'm glad we are open for business.



The thing is the evidence, even by Dr. Birx admitting it, is that the States are overstating the virus deaths not understating.

By at least 25 percent.  THAT is huge.

----------


## Minds@war

I haven't worn a mask since this bs lie started. have been to stores / out and about ever since guess what i'm still alive and did not get sick omfg imagine that.

----------

Knightkore (06-02-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The thing is the evidence, even by Dr. Birx admitting it, is that the States are overstating the virus deaths not understating.
> 
> By at least 25 percent.  THAT is huge.


The Mortality rate, according to my multiple, ongoing calculations , and now backed up by many sources, is 1%-2% max.  Ill put a weeks wages on it.

----------


## Knightkore

> The Mortality rate, according to my multiple, ongoing calculations , and now backed up by many sources, is 1%-2% max.  Ill put a weeks wages on it.


It is 1 percent and more than likely less than 1 percent.  You're still going with the timeline that they THOUGHT was true.  The virus was here as soon as November.  It never spread any faster than any other normal flu.

Check out the fact that Wuhan Lab closed for all of October.  Also start paying attention to the antibody tests which already confirm that people had it in December.


Hospitals were not only NOT overwhelmed but were actually underwhelmed and medical staff were either furloughed or even laid off.

----------


## Fall River

> The thing is the evidence, even by Dr. Birx admitting it, is that the States are overstating the virus deaths not understating.
> 
> By at least 25 percent.  THAT is huge.


I'd be interested in knowing how they go about proving the States are overstating the virus deaths.  Are they counting only those who die from pneumonia?   In order for it to be believable we need to know the process, and it has not been revealed.

----------


## Knightkore

> I'd be interested in knowing how they go about proving the States are overstating the virus deaths.  Are they counting only those who die from pneumonia?   In order for it to be believable we need to know the process, and it has not been revealed.

----------

US Conservative (06-02-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> I'd be interested in knowing how they go about proving the States are overstating the virus deaths.  Are they counting only those who die from pneumonia?   In order for it to be believable we need to know the process, and it has not been revealed.


Physicians Say Hospitals Are Pressuring ER Docs to List COVID-19 on Death Certificates. Hereâs Why - Foundation for Economic Education


During 

,  Dr. Erickson noted he has spoken to numerous physicians who say they  are being pressured to add COVID-19 to death certificates and diagnostic  lists—even when the novel coronavirus appears to have no relation to  the victim’s cause of death.
 “They say, ‘You know, it’s  interesting. When I’m writing up my death report I’m being pressured to  add Covid,’” Erickson said. “Why is that? Why are we being pressured to  add Covid? To maybe increase the numbers, and make it look a little bit  worse than it is?”
 The longtime ER doctors, who had their video removed from  YouTube after the American College of Emergency Physicians (ACEP) and  the American Academy of Emergency Medicine (AAEM) jointly condemned  their briefing, aren’t the only ones to say COVID-19 is being classified  uniquely. (There’s reason to question some of the snap conclusions the  physicians reached in their briefing, but YouTube’s decision to ban them  is absurd, if predictable.) 
 Earlier this month, Illinois’s top  health official explained that any victim diagnosed with the novel  coronavirus would be classified as a COVID-19 death—regardless of  whether it contributed to the patient’s death.
 “If you died of a clear alternate  cause, but you had Covid at the same time, it’s still listed as a Covid  death,” Dr. Ngozi Ezike, the director of Illinois's Department of Public  Health, 

 to reporters.

----------


## Knightkore

> I'd be interested in knowing how they go about proving the States are overstating the virus deaths.  Are they counting only those who die from pneumonia?   In order for it to be believable we need to know the process, and it has not been revealed.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/colorado-...us-death-count


Colorado has made a stunning and significant change to the way it counts COVID-19 deaths that reduced the statewide figure from more than 1,000 to 878, according to a report.
The change came after Colorado’s Department of Public Health admitted that its COVID-19 death toll was counting those who tested positive for the coronavirus but had died of other causes, Fox 31 Denver reported late Friday.
The department now says 1,150 Coloradoans who died had COVID-19 but only 878 of those deaths were “due to” COVID-19.

----------

US Conservative (06-02-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> https://www.foxnews.com/us/colorado-...us-death-count


Did they give examples of what the other causes were?  When it happened the other way around it was said they were pressured to add covid-19.  But when the count was lowered we assume there was no undue pressure to come up with a lower count.

----------


## Fall River

https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/2020...-19-patients#1

"Mysterious heart damage hitting COVID-19 patients"

"In addition to lung damage, COVID-19 patients are also developing heart problems - and dying of cardiac arrest."

----------


## Knightkore

> Did they give examples of what the other causes were?  When it happened the other way around it was said they were pressured to add covid-19.  But when the count was lowered we assume there was no undue pressure to come up with a lowe


It's the money.  If the patients die with the virus the incentive is the State gets more money.  That is explained in the article in post #23.

There is no incentive to come up with lower numbers.

Keep trying to debunk what I posted but you have the facts in front of you.

I'll add two more:

New CDC âbest estimateâ puts death rate far lower than initial reports | News | LifeSite


The CDC Confesses to Lying About COVID-19 Death Numbers


The ambiguity of the numbers allows for the Democrats to try and keep getting money for the supposed deaths of the virus and at the same keep people locked down.  All the while letting rioters out, allowing them to not social distance and allowing them to destroy more small businesses.

You have the information.  Do with it what you will.

----------

US Conservative (06-03-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/2020...-19-patients#1
> 
> "Mysterious heart damage hitting COVID-19 patients"
> 
> "In addition to lung damage, COVID-19 patients are also developing heart problems - and dying of cardiac arrest."



 :Geez: 

The virus has a 99.8 percent recovery rate.

What is with pushing the panic porn for the .2 percent?

----------


## US Conservative

> The virus has a 99.8 percent recovery rate.
> 
> What is with pushing the panic porn for the .2 percent?


News ratings, democrat political opportunism, a push to destroy the economy, etc.

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> 


In the video, the speaker says that doctors were being pressured to add COVID-19 to the diagnostic list.  The diagnostic *list* being whatever health issues the patient may have had.  Notice *he did not say* they were asking anyone to claim Covid-19 as the one and only cause of death.  They were simply asking to have it mentioned on the death certificate.

----------


## Knightkore

> In the video, the speaker says that doctors were being pressured to add COVID-19 to the diagnostic list.  The diagnostic *list* being whatever health issues the patient may have had.  Notice *he did not say* they were asking anyone to claim Covid-19 as the one and only cause of death.  They were simply asking to have it mentioned on the death certificate.



Yes but it has been shown already and I have posted the issue in Colorado that the virus ended up being the cause of death.....not the other things on the list.  Colorado ended up changing their way of doing things and virus totals went down.

Look..... 
Heres Coronavirus Death Toll Is Being Inflated


Horowitz: The coronavirus death rate has been inflated all over the country - Conservative Review


Coronavirus Deaths Are Artificially Inflated in Two Ways

----------

US Conservative (06-03-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

I have given a lot of articles & videos to back up my premise.

I will let others decide if it is enough information or not.  As for me.....it is a slam dunk that we have been manipulated & lied to during this manufactured crisis and I am beyond over the bull at this point.  If anyone still wants to believe the fear & bull.....that is their choice but I stand against anyone spreading panic porn.

----------

US Conservative (06-03-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> Physicians Say Hospitals Are Pressuring ER Docs to List COVID-19 on Death Certificates. Hereâ€™s Why - Foundation for Economic Education
> 
> 
> During 
> 
> ,  Dr. Erickson noted he has spoken to numerous *physicians who say they  are being pressured to add COVID-19 to death certificates and diagnostic  lists—even when the novel coronavirus appears to have no relation to  the victim’s cause of death.*
>  “They say, ‘You know, it’s  interesting. When I’m writing up my death report I’m being pressured to  add Covid,’” Erickson said. “Why is that? Why are we being pressured to  add Covid? To maybe increase the numbers, and make it look a little bit  worse than it is?”
>  The longtime ER doctors, who had their video removed from  YouTube after the American College of Emergency Physicians (ACEP) and  the American Academy of Emergency Medicine (AAEM) jointly condemned  their briefing, aren’t the only ones to say COVID-19 is being classified  uniquely. (There’s reason to question some of the snap conclusions the  physicians reached in their briefing, but YouTube’s decision to ban them  is absurd, if predictable.) 
>  Earlier this month, Illinois’s top  health official explained that any victim diagnosed with the novel  coronavirus would be classified as a COVID-19 death—regardless of  whether it contributed to the patient’s death.
> ...


Remember what Rush Limbaugh always says: "Words mean things."  So take the time to notice how things are said.  Rather than repeat it, I put it in bold print above.   The key phrase is: "*appears* to have no relation to the victims cause of death".   As I have said before, viruses have the ability to cause massive systemic inflammation and therefore can be the tipping point to death in some cases.  If a patient has COPD, for example, and gets the virus, massive inflammation can be the final blow that kills them.  Yes, they would have died eventually anyway, but it may very well have been the virus that pushed them over the edge.

Someone used the example of a hospice patient dying *with* the flue not *from* the flue.  But that example doesn't fly without specific information.  Some people can make it comfortably through 6 months of hospice before dying (like my mother did).  Therefore, the potential is there to have one's life shortened by the virus.

So I believe the virus at least deserves to be mentioned on the death certificate along with other health issues the patient may have had.

Should it be listed as the main cause of death, or a contributing factor?  That's not for me to say.

----------


## Knightkore

> Remember what Rush Limbaugh always says: "Words mean things."  So take the time to notice how things are said.  Rather than repeat it, I put it in bold print above.   The key phrase is: "*appears* to have no relation to the victims cause of death".   As I have said before, viruses have the ability to cause massive systemic inflammation and therefore can be the tipping point to death in some cases.  If a patient has COPD, for example, and gets the virus, massive inflammation can be the final blow that kills them.  Yes, they would have died eventually anyway, but it may very well have been the virus that pushed them over the edge.
> 
> Someone used the example of a hospice patient dying *with* the flue not *from* the flue.  But that example doesn't fly without specific information.  Some people can make it comfortably through 6 months of hospice before dying (like my mother did).  Therefore, the potential is there to have one's life shortened by the virus.
> 
> So I believe the virus at least deserves to be mentioned on the death certificate along with other health issues the patient may have had.



Seriously.....you're arguing over semantics & parsing words.  Keep believing the fear if you want but I am not having none of it.

May Jesus open your eyes to the deceptions because of the fear you are following.  By the way.....how much do you get paid by your handlers?  Just asking for a friend.

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Fall River

> I have given a lot of articles & videos to back up my premise.
> 
> I will let others decide if it is enough information or not.  As for me.....it is a slam dunk that we have been manipulated & lied to during this manufactured crisis and I am beyond over the bull at this point.  If anyone still wants to believe the fear & bull.....that is their choice but I stand against anyone spreading panic porn.


As a last resort you can  try attacking me personally.  But all I'm doing is giving my honest (non-political) opinion on each of your many posts.

----------


## Knightkore

> As a last resort you can  try attacking me personally.  But all I'm doing is giving my honest (non-political) opinion on each of your many posts.



You can continue to deceive yourself in believing that but everyone else can see it is their deceptions & your fear that is motivating you.

I'm sorry but I am unsubscribing to this thread.  Keep fearmasturbating to yourself.  Maybe you'll get someone else to believe you.  I hope not.

----------


## Fall River

> https://www.foxnews.com/us/colorado-...us-death-count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado has made a stunning and significant change to the way it counts COVID-19 deaths that reduced the statewide figure from more than 1,000 to 878, according to a report.
> The change came after Colorados Department of Public Health admitted that its COVID-19 death toll was counting those who tested positive for the coronavirus but had died of other causes, Fox 31 Denver reported late Friday.
> The department now says 1,150 Coloradoans who died had COVID-19 but only 878 of those deaths were due to COVID-19.



The Colorado Board of Health is a nine member board appointed by the Governor or Colorado.  They serve at the pleasure of the Governor. Could there have been political "pressure" for them to reduce the COVID-19 death count?  Ask yourself, "What would make them decide to do that on their own without some prompting from the Governor?

----------


## US Conservative

> The Colorado Board of Health is a nine member board appointed by the Governor or Colorado.  They serve at the pleasure of the Governor. Could there have been political "pressure" for them to reduce the COVID-19 death count?  Ask yourself, "What would make them decide to do that on their own without some prompting from the Governor?


In part because the CDC, and state and local review showed the numbers to be greatly elevated and not matching real world data.

It was only early this year, and quietly that the CDC revised its mortality rates from the 2017-2018 flu season.

They were off by at least 25%.

----------

Fall River (06-04-2020),Knightkore (06-05-2020)

----------


## Fall River

> In part because the CDC, and state and local review showed the numbers to be greatly elevated and not matching real world data.
> 
> It was only early this year, and quietly that the CDC revised its mortality rates from the 2017-2018 flu season.
> 
> They were off by at least 25%.


I just did a search and this article heading is the result:  "CDC Hasn't Reduced COVID-19 Death Toll" 

https://www.factcheck.org/2020/05/cd...19-death-toll/

The above link is from FactCheck.org

----------


## US Conservative

> I just did a search and this article heading is the result:  "CDC Hasn't Reduced COVID-19 Death Toll" 
> 
> https://www.factcheck.org/2020/05/cd...19-death-toll/
> 
> The above link is from FactCheck.org


I just ate a 2 day old eggroll.

I like turtles.

----------

Knightkore (06-05-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> I just did a search and this article heading is the result:  "CDC Hasn't Reduced COVID-19 Death Toll" 
> 
> https://www.factcheck.org/2020/05/cd...19-death-toll/
> 
> The above link is from FactCheck.org



Okay.....so since you want to believe the worst.


BOOOOO!!!!  You're gonna die.  Have a nice life.  There really is no where to hide but.....put on a mask, don't go near anyone & hide under your bed.

Wait for death cowering like a cuck.

I choose to NOT believe these things.  But THIS is what you wanted to hear right?  Feel better now?

----------


## Knightkore

> I just did a search and this article heading is the result:  "CDC Hasn't Reduced COVID-19 Death Toll" 
> 
> https://www.factcheck.org/2020/05/cd...19-death-toll/
> 
> The above link is from FactCheck.org






By the way.....dedicated to you.

----------


## US Conservative

> I just did a search and this article heading is the result:  "CDC Hasn't Reduced COVID-19 Death Toll" 
> 
> https://www.factcheck.org/2020/05/cd...19-death-toll/
> 
> The above link is from FactCheck.org


Lol.

----------

Knightkore (06-05-2020)

----------


## Sheldonna

> The great COVID panic hoax of 2020 has run its course! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget these are the same "authorities" who continue to push Climate Change fears to change your behavior and take control of economies........


It may have run its course, but the damage is done.   The test was successful.   The deep state RL now knows just how easy it is to control and cow Americans into "sheltering in place" for any future disaster or plandemic that they come up with... for whatever reason.

----------

Knightkore (06-05-2020)

----------

